

Building a web startup for less than $150 - afridi
https://medium.com/@AliKAfridi/how-much-does-it-really-cost-to-build-a-web-startup-f07ddb875ea0

======
byoung2
Thanks for sharing this! I wrote a similar post recently:
[https://medium.com/@morphmail/the-first-300-a-startup-
launch...](https://medium.com/@morphmail/the-first-300-a-startup-launch-
tale-f074d957da4e)

